# [système] suppression des répertoires /var et /opt [RESOLU]

## Ascodas

Bonjour,

A la suite d'une manipulation malencontreuse avec fdsik sur des partitions montées, j'ai perdu le /var et le /opt d'un serveur linux. 

Avant que j'essaye de réparer y a t'il une chance de regénérer ces répertoires ou c'est mort ? sachant que j'ai perdu mon world ...

Gentoo boot ... mais apres tout ne marche pas ...

Merci Thomas.Last edited by Ascodas on Fri Apr 30, 2021 1:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## guitou

Salut.

Tout va dependre de ce que tu as fait comme manips.

Si tu as revu ton partitionnement sans toucher aux partitions concernees, ce peut etre aussi simple que de corriger ton fstab

Si tu as supprime l'une ou l'autre de ces partitions, y'a encore moyen de la/les recreer a l'identique (j'ai plus en tete mais il existe des utilitaires permettant de detecter les partitions sur un disque).

Que sais-je encore...

++

Gi)

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonsoir,

Tu peux tenter de booter sur un livecd et lancer photorec pour récupérer quelques fichiers mais rien de garanti...

----------

## Ascodas

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.

En résumé j'avais vraiment fait le bourrin et j'avais fdiské mes partitions montées en var et opt, donc plus rien puisque j'avais reécrit la table.

J'ai booté avec un live cd pour recréer des partitions propres sur le reliquat de mon disque en prenant garde de conservé celles dédiées à mon / /usr /boot etc etc 

Gentoo bootait toujours et j'ai réussi à m'y connecté par ssh, à ce moment la j'avais quelques problèmes de réseau et surtout d'install, j'ai dezzipé le var d'un stage3 et par miracle les compils (avec ajustement de USE etc) ont repris.

J'ai des avertissement d'overwrite mais je force et je reconstruis peu à peu un world en essayant de me souvenir de ce qui était installé et ma fois ca compile bien.

Mes services ftp/samba/postfix/ssh sont bien repartis.

voila pour un retour. a+

----------

